
Google AI beats humans at more classic arcade games than ever before - ClintEhrlich
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/google-ai-beats-humans-at-more-classic-arcade-games-than-ever-before/
======
ClintEhrlich
Here is a link to the underlying study, for people who are interested in
digging into the data themselves:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1509.06461v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1509.06461v1.pdf)

